# Flourish Excel is Working !



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

As you all know I've been having this BBA problem and its been a pain in the
you know what! Making my plants look very ugly, After advice from you all and dosing Flourish excell using a syringe
i'm finally seeing progress of it dying. As shown in the pic below Its really red on the leaf,
now what happpends after its completly dead? Does it just fall off? Take a look:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It should naturally degrade off of the treated areas. Hydrogen Peroxide does the same trick, though it make the algae turn an orangey-yellow. 

PRETTY COOL!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Takes a few weeks for it to decay completely but after it turns a brown color (after going red initially) it becomes very easy to pull off the leaves. 

So manual removal would probably be quicker once it goes brown than letting it decay naturally.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Alright yea, time to just kill all this stuff... Im loving Excell, wonder why I wassnt
recomended earlier about this stuff.... Ima keep dosing it intill it goes all away, then cut down
to every other day.... Heard its a great team with Co2...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Gently passing the leaf edges through the bristles of a toothbrush will encourage the dead stuff to fall off (like brushing a shedding dog).


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Yea that should encourge it aswell...thanks


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Make sure you keep up with water changes and maintenance after killing the stuff. Since it's dead you have alot of organic matter in the water that might result in other algae, GW, etc. Although the excel works I don't believe it's as simple as upper co2 and/or keeping it constant. Most things are more complicated and the BBA is a result of a combination of factors which include co2, level of organic waste, biofilter and of course light intensity.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Yea well I was way off when I first started which made it occur.
Light on for 13-14 hours a day, No Ferts, DIY non consistant, flacutating as I was learning it.
But now I pretty much got the upper hand on algae thanks to great advice, cut down my lighting to
8 hours, Pressurized system now, Flourish Excell Dosing, dosing nutrients daily and I always keep up with my water changes 50% a week... I dont see as much film algae on the glass, not really getting much algae on leafs and the BBA I treated is now dying.... So the way its looking is algae is slowly
getting out numbered.... I would say after a complete month I wont see no sign of algae anymore,
but this is my first Real battle so we'll see... Only had diatoms before...


----------

